# Chilobrachys Fimbriatus caresheet



## rejected1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey there guys. Owners of this amazing spp do share how you take care of yours. How big do they grow? Do they burrow? I know they web a lot. But are they good eaters? Fast grower? Temperament-wise I guess I should acknowledge them as a typical old world. Do they like it dry or moist?  

I found a dealer here selling a 3 incher for 20 dollars. Is the price alright?

Thanks.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a gerat price un the US. They're from your part of the world though so i'd expect a WC specimen to be cheaper there.

I don't have a C fimbriatus but i'll tell you how I keep my C huahini. They're deep burrowers who like the soil fairly moist (not *wet*). Get yourself a 1 or 2 gallon "pretzel jar" or some similar size deep container with a secure lid. Drill holes in the top and high on the sides for air and add a few more at varying points below the soil line for ventilation and rehydrating the soil. fill about 2/3 full of peat or similar clean soil, add some fluffy moss and maybe some twigs for webbing and start a burrow against the side of the jar. Add one spider and you're done. I've given up trying to keep a water dish for my huahini, she buries it immediately and covers it over with web. 

Here's my 3"-4" in her 1 gallon setup as described above. This was only a couple days after rehousing her. The jar is full of webbing now.


----------



## rvtjonny (Apr 8, 2009)

This is what i have gone by for my Violet. just molted on 3/26 no problems.



> Latin Name: Chilobrachys fimbriatus
> Common Name: Indian Violet
> Geographic Regions: India
> Natural Habitat: wet, tropical forest.
> ...


 pic from today.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with most of what rvtjonny said except for the 80-100% humidity. Don't worry about humidity at the surface, just keep the soil on the moist side and it will provide the humidity they need *in the burrow*. Do this by pouring water into the substrate. Misting just briefly raises the surface humidity while leaving the lower levels of soil dry. Use of isopods and/or springtails as a cleanup crew is recommended with moisture loving species like this as well.


----------



## upwith inverts! (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine grows really slow.


----------



## rejected1 (Apr 10, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> just keep the soil on the moist side and it will provide the humidity they need *in the burrow*. Do this by pouring water into the substrate.


Thanks, I always forget about the moist soil part.  

Thanks everyone for the input, but the seller stood me up.  :wall:


----------



## Moltar (Apr 10, 2009)

rejected1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input, but the seller stood me up.  :wall:


Bummer, Chilo's are a really fun genus. Maybe you should look around for a C huahini. They're cheaper and more available than fimbriatus. They aren't as stunning with coloration but they get a good bit larger and have a pleasing sort of velvety mocha coloration. What fascinates me the most is their webbing and high energy level (when they come out of hiding, that is). Mine is growing up pretty quickly too.


----------



## rejected1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Ethan. Yeah, I've come to like Chilos now. Going to start collecting them.


----------



## JDeRosa (Apr 10, 2009)

Mine is quickly becoming my favorite. It's the fastest burrower and webbing of the bunch. I just re-potted her last night. When I woke up it had already built a network of tunnels (many) and it's a heavy webber too. Right now she is only about 3".

Ph and they have GREAT appetites.


----------



## boonbear (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to agree with JDeRosa.  They are my favorite also.  They make beautiful webs, and my huahini has made incredible tunnels.  It also seems to eat fairly well.  I'm glad that the huahini are so cheap.  That means I can eventually have a bunch!


----------



## upwith inverts! (Apr 10, 2009)

I just fed my 1.25" c. fimbriatus a cricket, I walked out of the room, and when I came back, it had done one of those purseweb type deals, and had caught the cricket through the silk!! Then it pulled the cricket in and tore a good sized hole in the webbing.


----------



## Stiverson (Nov 28, 2022)

upwith inverts! said:


> Mine grows really slow.


I have 3 right now and only one is a slow eater just got it to start having an appetite.





Moltar said:


> Bummer, Chilo's are a really fun genus. Maybe you should look around for a C huahini. They're cheaper and more available than fimbriatus. They aren't as stunning with coloration but they get a good bit larger and have a pleasing sort of velvety mocha coloration. What fascinates me the most is their webbing and high energy level (when they come out of hiding, that is). Mine is growing up pretty quickly too.


One the my favorites and first Ts,  chilobrachys  huahini, I am trying to breed 4 different species of chilobrachys right now.


----------

